

Logging-as-a-Service with logentries - tparso
http://blog.appfog.com/logging-as-a-service-with-logentries/#.T8zSm5DhWeQ.hackernews

======
tbh
Looks good, well done!

\- A happy logentries user

------
edbyrne
Great stuff. Value++ for PaaS.

------
tfennelly
Great stuff Trev and team!!

------
benwen
Cool!

